# Garlic Roasted Potato Wedges With Jalapeno Chili



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

GARLIC ROASTED POTATO WEDGES WITH JALAPENO CHILI
RecipeCenter.com - e-mail

Ingredients for 8 Servings

No-stick cooking spray
2 1/2 lbs Potatoes, cut lengthwise into 1-inch thick wedges
3 tbsp Vegetable oil
2 clves Garlic, finely chopped
1 tsp Salt
1 tsp Pepper
2 cans (15 ounces each) chili with beans
1 cup Shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
2 tbsp Finely chopped fresh jalapeño peppers
1/3 cup Coarsely chopped fresh cilantro leaves
Sour cream, optional
Chopped green onions, optional

Procedure: 

1. Heat oven to 400ºF. Lightly spray 2 foil-lined baking sheets with no-stick cooking spray.
2. In large bowl, combine potatoes, oil, and garlic; toss to coat.
3. Arrange in even layer on baking sheets; season potatoes with salt and pepper.
4. Bake 40 to 45 minutes or until tender and browned, turning potatoes and switching position of pans halfway.
5. Meanwhile, in saucepan, combine chili, cheese and jalapeños; heat over medium-low heat 5 to 8 minutes or until cheese is melted, stirring occasionally.
6. Stir in cilantro. To serve, spoon chili mixture into heatproof bowl; place on large serving platter.
7. Surround chili with potato wedges; serve with sour cream and green onions, if desired.
8. Serve immediately.

9. (Chili may be served as a sauce for dipping or spooned over potato wedges on individual plates.)
10. Recipe courtesy of the United States Potato Board


----------

